# My Pretty Girl



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw how sweet


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely little face. I'll always have a soft spot for cats. I had a cat called ****** ( he was actually black with white paws) and he lived till he was 21 in our years...passed away just last year. Had him since before I can remember, I must have been about 2 when my folks got him and still miss the little bugger today especially since he was around all my life.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a pretty baby


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

... hmmm, Marilyn Monroe is almost as gorgeous as your girl. I think she's beautiful, and likes being photographed. A VIP, eh?


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

very pretty indeedy :thumbup1:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Very cute face <3


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

awww *likelikelike* she is so cute


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at those eyes!! Gorgeous! 

She looks like the cat out of Shrek


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

VERY adorable


----------

